
An interview with Ed Fraenkel, mathematician and math popularizer - zornthewise
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMwLCSgvxtw
======
zornthewise
This is one of the best interviews I have ever seen. The interviewer is really
good and some of the stories are amazing.

